# Pokemon Banner Contest



## Shiny Cofagrigus (Aug 13, 2008)

Like a sprite contest only for banners .

 Rules 
 1. Must say Blaziken-Volcano
 2. Must have something to do with Blaziken
 3. Must allow me to use It on my site

 Entries

 1.

 2.

 3.


----------



## Silver (Aug 15, 2008)

ill join ill have my entry in later.


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 16, 2008)

I guess I'll join, too.


----------

